# Watery leaks at 25 weeks



## kat79 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi, 

I have had a couple of "leaking" moments in the last week and am a bit worried about whether this is normal pressure on bladder from the twins or something else.  Last weekend had really quite large leak when um, in bed, with DH - small puddle etc. No small, no colour, no warning. The a couple of times this week have been working at my desk, or driving and suddenly felt slightly damp - again no smell, no colour, no staining, and only a little bit on these occasions. Other than the first time, there has been no sudden pressure down below - not coughed or sneezed or anything. Put on a sanitary pad, and it apparently has happened in last two days - either that or is so little and clear that pad is not showing anything.

Is this random odd bits of leakage just wee? And should I go to get it checked, given that I have nothing really to show for it?

Thanks!

Kat
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If the leak last week was definitely enough to leave a small puddle, then you need to ring delivery suite tonight.  It does sound possible that your waters may have gone, and you would then need antibiotic treatment and probable admission to hospital.  I'm not wanting to scare you, but if it did leave a puddle, you need to be seen straight away really.

You can get large amounts of discharge in pregnancy, but it isn't usually as much as that.  The history you've given since that incident sounds fairly normal, but I don't want to leave you not checked out,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kat79 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi - went and was checked - kept me in overnight but nothing really happened and tests were clear so they sent me home again and told me to rest and just keep an eye on things.

Since then have worn maternity pad just to help with peace of mind (Mothercare own make, the plain and cheap type). Am now 28 weeks and all has seemed normal.  However in last couple of days have noticed that there is a blue stain appearing on the pad - is there a reason for this? Is a bit strange to see pale blue down there! 

Kat

PS forgot to say that at last scan pools were measured at 5-6(cm?) depth which everyone said was fine.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It may be due to the way the pad is made up, maybe there is a small absorbent bit in the centre or something? Is the pad getting damp? If it is, just keep an eye on what it's getting damp with, and if you think at all that it may not be discharge or urine, give the hospital a ring,

keep me posted,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

